# Favorite caliber?



## FoxSniper

Ok so I am new to the site, and I love it! So I am fairly new to the predator hunting thing, i have been trying to shoot some for two years now and only had the chance to shoot at them, they don't like to commit. i listened to the talk show on the web site, full of info! But this is my question:
What is your favorite caliber for hunting these animals. And why?
1) .17 HMR
2) .223
3) 30-06
4) Shotgun
5) Other


----------



## 223 WSSM

The best caliber is whatever gun u have in ur hand when u c a varmint, and can shoot and kill it!!!!!


----------



## 223 WSSM

I use: 22 mag, 223 Rem, 223 WSSM, 280 Rem, and a 12 gauge. I would also like 2 get a Ruger 204, a 220 Swift, and a 243 Win.


----------



## Fox Commander

I mainly use a 12 gauge but i am looking at a 204 ruger.


----------



## phil

Definitely 25-06, next in line 6 mm. Ackley Imp.


----------



## IBGunner

I use a .223, .22-250, .243, 7.62X39 and 12 gauge in different situations and for experience. I recommend that you look seriously at a .223 for your first rifle. Range is generally good and the round is very sound at typical call-in ranges (50 - 120 yards). You don't lose the predator in your scope recoil, the round is heavy enough to be lethal in nearly all situations, the round is reasonably priced and accurate in nearly any configuration of rifle. Even the hollow point 55-grain Wolf brand of ammo is accurate and deadly enough for nearly all coyote calling situations. I've had good luck with all of these rounds. The .243 is hard on fur but will reach out on windy days. I use 58-grain V-max loads with excellent luck. The 7.62X39 is a vastly underrated round. I have a bolt action Russian BARS 4-1 that is a tack driver. Both of these rounds will also take deer with ease. A 12 gauge shotgun is excellent for close cover and night calling and can be very effective out to 40 yards with most loads but only a few with very specialized chokes will reach farther with consistency. A .223 is an excellent compromise round with good characteristics.


----------



## norseman

A 243 can do it all!


----------



## Songdog

for predator calling I use either my 223 AR or my 204 encore and my 12 gauge. I have used other calibers but these work so I stick to them.


----------



## cr500

I use the 17HMR for smaller varmints and the 22 hornet and 223 for coyotes and bobcats.


----------



## AdamK

I use a 22-250, I like it for its accuracy, and its ability for flat shooting at long distances. I shoot a pretty hot hand load, 3,961 muzzle velocity, with a 40 grain Nosler ballistic tip, dime size groups at 200 yards and 3.3" drop at 300 yards.


----------



## FoxSniper

IBGunner said:


> I use a .223, .22-250, .243, 7.62X39 and 12 gauge in different situations and for experience. I recommend that you look seriously at a .223 for your first rifle. Range is generally good and the round is very sound at typical call-in ranges (50 - 120 yards). You don't lose the predator in your scope recoil, the round is heavy enough to be lethal in nearly all situations, the round is reasonably priced and accurate in nearly any configuration of rifle. Even the hollow point 55-grain Wolf brand of ammo is accurate and deadly enough for nearly all coyote calling situations. I've had good luck with all of these rounds. The .243 is hard on fur but will reach out on windy days. I use 58-grain V-max loads with excellent luck. The 7.62X39 is a vastly underrated round. I have a bolt action Russian BARS 4-1 that is a tack driver. Both of these rounds will also take deer with ease. A 12 gauge shotgun is excellent for close cover and night calling and can be very effective out to 40 yards with most loads but only a few with very specialized chokes will reach farther with consistency. A .223 is an excellent compromise round with good characteristics.


Thanks for the advice i actually was looking into getting a 223, my buddy has one and he loves it!


----------



## cmiddleton

243. i've had the 17 rem, 22-250, 223, 223shortmag, 220 swift and the 243 i still have the 243 the others are gone. (had the 243 first too)


----------



## firehunter

There are so many choices between bullets and rifles etc. I appreciate the information as well. In the long run you have to make a choice and hope for the best but it's nice to gain as much insight as possible before dropping $$$$$$.


----------



## Bruce

I shoot the same as Adam exactly and I love it the bullet in the chest never exits and drops them in their tracks, I had an great streak of not missing a coyote until yesterday. anyway you will love the 22-250 and never regret buying it. Bruce


----------



## bar-d

.17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .222 Remington, .223 Remington, .22-250, .243, .25-06, .270WSM, .308


----------



## DogCatcher

i use a 22-250 rem. and it has never let me down in the 4 1/2 years ive had it, in the exception of poor shooting on my part. and i use the winchester 45 grain jhp. fragments enough to keep everything in and not blasting a big hole out the other side.


----------



## IBGunner

I was calling in Oklahoma last weekend and using my .223 Ruger 77 (shooting 55-grain Hornady V-Max). A large male coyote came in at mid morning and hung up about 400 yards out on open wheat. It was in a dish like depression so the wind was really not a factor. After a few minutes when he turned full boadside and just stood there I decided to try a shot off my Pole Cat shooting sticks. Dialed the scope to 12 power and aimed about a half foot over the top of his back (this rifle is sighted in two inches high at 50 yards). My partner thought I was nuts. Anyway he was watching through the binoculars and said the bullet impacted just under the coyote's chest. I thought I had a hit but no. Anyway, the whole point of this story is that even a .223 can surprise you with its range potential under the right circumstances. On the other hand, I believe that if I have been using my .22-250 Savage, I probably would have made that shot. But this is the first credible shot attempt opportunity I've had at a dog beyond 120 yards this year. Most of my coyotes have been taken at 40-100 yards and a .223 has been more than adequate. Just food for thought.


----------



## predator_hunter

.223 caliber.I belive this is one of the best rounds to predator hunt with.
There are so many diffrent kind of rounds for this caliber and if the game
gets too big.there are always 5.56 rounds.I would't just use them in any ol 223.
I would check with the manufacturar first.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Big fan of the .223....


----------



## gonefishn

.223 AR-15 and 12 gauge Benelli Vinci


----------



## knapper

I haven't gotten an animal to come in, still trying. I use a .223 sometimes also a shotgun and a .22 pistol for close in. That is a lot of hardware to take along but, we travel by snowmachine (aka snowmobile). I always seem to carry a lot of guns.


----------



## predator_hunter

I wish we were allowed to hunt with AR's in this area.No semi-auto's in PA


----------



## knapper

My main hunting partner this winter has been carrying an 30-06 because it is the best rifle he has compared to a 300 win.mag. If I think it will be some long shots I take a 6.5-284, which is set up for real long range. We can have a mix because the area we hunt is in the area around tree line. There is a lot of hunting for big game and we use what we got until we can talk our wives into another gun is really needed. The use of spot lights are not allowed, and the seasons vary from 3 months on some animals up to about 6 months on others. Most of the land we hunt on is either state or federal and there are no fences of any kind. By the way we have no restrictions on firearms except min. caliber or mag. capacity but, we don't spray and pray.


----------



## JAKEAZ

I use a .30-06 i bought it not to long ago for hunting i needed a all around gun something i could take predator hunting as well and deer or elk didnt want to be limited to what i could hunt. I also have a Rem. 870 express and a rugar 10/22 but am always trying to talk my wife into more but im sure everyone does that at least the ones that are married.


----------



## gonzmg

I shoot a .223 i believe it is the best all around round for predators IMHO.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## poe

Well this is kind of a loaded questions haha. If you are calling coyotes and the majority of your shots well be around 50 yards or less a 12 guage well work just find as it can be shot really fast on moving animals. The 17HMR is also a good choice but I would not personally use one much past 100 yards. Coyotes have been taken at farther ranges with this gun but I do not recomed it. If you would like a 17 maybe look into a .17 remington. Easy on hides and I have seen them take down coyotes at 300 yards but they are not real good in bush and shot placement is important. The 204,223,22-250 in my mind all rate close to the same. The .223 and .22-250 are more proven calibres but the popularity of the .204 is really growing fast. If you think that you might like to shoot some deer size game then the .243 win is a good choice. I loaded up some 55 grain balistic silvertips in mine and have been very happy with the results. The majority of the shots have stayed inside the coyotes and killed them dead on the spot. However it might still be a little big if you want to save the hides on a fox. If you don't really care about saving your hides feel free to pull out any rifle over .243 win. The biggest thing to do is find a gun that you are comfortable shooting and that you can shoot well. When shoping for a gun its sometimes better to find a gun that fits you and feels really good and then see what calibre it is. I also feel that a lot of people wory more about there gun and the bullets they shoot and overlook the optics. Your gun could be a tack driver but if your scope won't hold a zero it won't really matter.


----------



## Cur Dog

I am going to go with the 22-250 since I don't own a204 at this time . I had one but a friend talked me out of it.


----------



## PredatorFreak

Its hard to beat the 223 or the 22-250. I don't like to go smaller than that cause I don't like to track them. I like the 243 or 6mm as well they hit a little harder. But I've even used a 7mm remington mag. So its all what you are comfortable shooting take your favorite gun that you trust the most and are comfortable shooting and thats your predator gun. If you were buying a new rifle to get into predator hunting and use it only for that then I would get an AR 15 in a 223 or a 22-250 bolt gun. Oh yeah I shot a yote last elk season with my 300 RUM and that does the trick too there just isn't much pelt left.


----------



## PA Hillbilly

.223 rounds are fairly cheap. I also like my 220 swift.


----------



## rong

+1 on the 22-250 for preds,excellent round


----------



## yotefixer

.17 Rem,silenced ar-15 .223,22-250,25-06,270,308,20ga &12ga


----------



## rick59

Ruger M77 Liberty model 220Swift w/26"BB


----------



## OneShot

I reload, so I have to say the .204. At up to 300 or so yards it has never failed. beyond that I use a .308, again because I reload. Beyond 1000, I call on the.50 because nothing says you care like 750 grains of full bodied flavor!


----------



## youngdon

Good to see yo back amongst us OneShot. That 50 must be a ball to shoot, which make/ model do you have ?


----------



## knapper

mine are the .223, 260 Rem. and a 12 gauge. Some of them are bigger that normal due to the size of some of are predator that we get, also some of the ranges too.


----------



## CO204yoter

For me the choice goes like this 12 ga mossy 835 for close in 204 ruger handi rifle for mid range 223 ar for short to mid range and my 243 savage edge for anything over about 400 yards


----------



## cornstalker

Looks like someone blew the dust off this topic....









I use a .204 Ruger and a 6mm284. I have had tremendous success with a .22-250 and will have another someday. Maybe after my 6mm284 sprays the rest of the throat out on the ground...


----------



## knapper

I would think that the 6-284 would be a real barrel burner, is it?


----------



## cornstalker

For sure. Hence the comment...



> Maybe after my 6mm284 sprays the rest of the throat out on the ground...


But then it's like a race car. Sometimes to get max performance you have to rebuild the engine every race.

For all the things I hate about that rifle, it offsets them with kills that make you say "ooohh *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*....."

"Poleaxed" would be an appropriate term. I have killed grey fox, coyotes, and antelope with it and it never ceases to amaze. Surprisingly, yet consistently, the worst damage seems to occur on the largest of animals. Coyotes only get messy if you hit major bone structure.

The sooner I shoot the barrel out, the sooner I get to rechamber it to .22-250, .243 AI, or 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## Antlerz22

cornstalker said:


> For sure. Hence the comment...
> 
> But then it's like a race car. Sometimes to get max performance you have to rebuild the engine every race.
> 
> For all the things I hate about that rifle, it offsets them with kills that make you say "ooohh *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*....."
> 
> "Poleaxed" would be an appropriate term. I have killed grey fox, coyotes, and antelope with it and it never ceases to amaze. Surprisingly, yet consistently, the worst damage seems to occur on the largest of animals. Coyotes only get messy if you hit major bone structure.
> 
> The sooner I shoot the barrel out, the sooner I get to rechamber it to .22-250, .243 AI, or 6.5 Creedmore.


What is the twist in your 6mm284?


----------



## cornstalker

It's a 1-9". Shoots 95 Bergers well. Mainly I use the BC deficient 85 SGK for calling though.


----------



## yotehd

My favorite fur rifle is 17 remington lazer with attitude to 300 yards,then my 22-250, 220swift 243, 25-06


----------



## youngdon

What is a 17 lazer yotehd ?


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> What is a 17 lazer yotehd ?


----------



## yotehd

sorry 17 remington its shoots like a lazer.


----------



## youngdon

I thought perhaps Lazzeroni came out with a 17cal... but you meant... laser... _Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation ._


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I would have to say my favorite is the rifle I have available at the time I need it!!. This could be my Browning A-bolt 25-06 that has taken more deer than any other or my rem R-15 in 223 cal took my largest deer to date and my go to hunting predators rifle of late or my rem 688 223 killed more yotes than any other or even my Icon 22-250 or Savage 243 that have given me 1 hole groups at 100 yds though jagged still 1 hole and have not had the shooting time of the others!!!! Or how about my old Marlin 30-30 lever action that has killed its share of predators and deer over it history in my hands whether on horse back or motor cycle!! My first yote was taken with an old marlin 22-Mag at 60 yards and has eliminated more ground moles than I could count not to mention some long range squirrel shots that my buddies still talk about! I have shot the most critters by far with my Browning Lever action 22 rifle. I could not begin to imagine the animals harvested with that gun!!! Beaver and raccoons,bobcats,badgers,squirrels,rabbits,yotes,fox,deer,opossums,chipmunks,frogs,turtles,quail,pheasant,grouseand turkeys,and I am sure there is more I could have even taken a black bear had he showed up that night hunting on the river in Canada!!I might have gotten lucky on that one!! The gun that is there when needed and able to put the lead where I aim is my go too rifle!!!! I preffer my 223's for cost and effectiveness but it is not necesscarilly the best for what I may be hunting. I Love all my guns and would hate to have to choose between them. Therefore they are all my favorites and they all possess the place in my heart. It will be up to my sons to decide which is the best for I cant or will not choose my self!! This probably dont help but then again I could probably use somehelp my self!!! My last 3 wifes have said something to that effect !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I would have to say my favorite is the rifle I have available at the time I need it!!. This could be my Browning A-bolt 25-06 that has taken more deer than any other or my rem R-15 in 223 cal took my largest deer to date and my go to hunting predators rifle of late or my rem 688 223 killed more yotes than any other or even my Icon 22-250 or Savage 243 that have given me 1 hole groups at 100 yds though jagged still 1 hole and have not had the shooting time of the others!!!! Or how about my old Marlin 30-30 lever action that has killed its share of predators and deer over it history in my hands whether on horse back or motor cycle!! My first yote was taken with an old marlin 22-Mag at 60 yards and has eliminated more ground moles than I could count not to mention some long range squirrel shots that my buddies still talk about! I have shot the most critters by far with my Browning Lever action 22 rifle. I could not begin to imagine the animals harvested with that gun!!! Beaver and raccoons,bobcats,badgers,squirrels,rabbits,yotes,fox,deer,opossums,chipmunks,frogs,turtles,quail,pheasant,grouseand turkeys,and I am sure there is more I could have even taken a black bear had he showed up that night hunting on the river in Canada!!I might have gotten lucky on that one!! The gun that is there when needed and able to put the lead where I aim is my go too rifle!!!! I preffer my 223's for cost and effectiveness but it is not necesscarilly the best for what I may be hunting. I Love all my guns and would hate to have to choose between them. Therefore they are all my favorites and they all possess the place in my heart. It will be up to my sons to decide which is the best for I cant or will not choose my self!! This probably dont help but then again I could probably use somehelp my self!!! My last 3 wifes have said something to that effect !!


 Which did you use on them?


----------



## youngdon

Take the fifth Rodney.


----------



## JTKillough

I just like hunting coyotes and such, I don't really care which shooter I get to use. I guess, lately, I been running a 204, before that it was a 22-250, before that I ran a 223 in semi auto AR and Bolt. I've also used everything from 22LR to 338 Win Mag. Had a one run off using the 22 (wasn't actually hunting coyote, but he was there and so was I), but the 338Win Mag was a little tough on fur (was actually bear hunting, but the coyote was there and so was I).


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Is it plead the fifth or drink the fifth then plead?


----------



## Deerhunter 28

I have a 223 Predator Savage and love it.
26.9 Varget & 55 gr. Vmax


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Deerhunter 28


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Thanks youngdon


----------

